# Sticky  Let’s see your emtb’s! Picture thread.



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Not sure if we have a picture thread here. I scanned but didn't find one. Post your's up! here is My 2018 Focus Jam 29er Pro, slightly upgraded.. Pedals have obviously been changed, but not in photo.





















*MODERATOR NOTE: Post only pictures of your personal Class 1 or 2 eBike. Please do not troll this thread with pictures you found on the internet of non-trail legal monster eBikes. Do not post pictures of illegal modifications or discuss illegal modifications. If someone posts a picture of something that would not be considered legal on trails where Class 1 and 2 eBikes are legal, please use the report button and give an explanation for the report, no need to attack posters in this forum. T**hose pictures and posts will be deleted and infractions given out for continued abuse. **Keep it civil.*


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

2nd class POS 52v x 15A torque assist con low speed/high torque throttle TSDZ2 kit 12 yr old mullet bike that more than does the job in eco. No plans on upgrading anytime soon.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

My Focus Bold2

Love at first bike 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice bikes, keep them coming! I know there’s some Pivots, Levo’s, Giants, Commencals, and some nice DIY’s. POST ‘EM UP.


----------



## BIke N Gear (Sep 27, 2004)

2018 Levo Expert


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice, sandy beach is fun as hell. I do it every year. I can take in twice the bikini’s, in half the time !


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's my beach bike, but no bikini's, only bull kelp.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

My Meta Power, I love this thing!


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

grown in the weird, wet and wild wilderness of BC


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

^^^^ I saw one of these out on the trails. What a bike!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

^would love to ride in BC someday. Bikes are looking tight!


----------



## Heim (Jan 24, 2004)

*DIY builds*

SC Superheavy (Superlightning?), Unite my1016








YT el-Capra, Bafang bbs02


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Letting my Nutrail have a rest in the Lake District


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

My 2019 Trek Powerfly FS. I've put 450 miles on it since Christmas and it's an amazing bike


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice bike, let’s keep them coming!


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Levo at Big Chief Overlook in Utah's Dead Horse Point State Park, with the Colorado River, Moab's Behind the Rocks, and the La Sal Mtns in the background


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

My new PowerFly 9.7 in the wilds of Hells Canyon SE 
Washington


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Beautiful scenery, pretty damn epic.


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

Focus Jam2


----------



## GeorgesBike (Sep 28, 2017)

Went from a 2018 Levo to a 2019 Levo and now back to a 2018 Levo.


----------



## mermigkas (Mar 28, 2019)

Here is a pic of my e-bike!
Bergamont Contrail 2015 - bought in 2017 - Bergamont now owned by Scott. 
A few days ago the frame snapped - very fortunate to not have fallen and severely injured myself.

To make the matter even worse the company refuses to honor the frame warranty ! Anybody has experience with this kind of situation?


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Hmmm, looks like you need to add a word and some punctuation to that decal/logo in the lower photo:

CAD SHAPE SOLUTIONS NEEDED!


----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

^^^ the perfect season for a Palm Canyon Epic! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Beautiful with high desert flowers and snow on Mt San Jacinto,
and the Tazer yellow is a pretty close match to the yellow brittle bush.

Was it some sort of shop or demo ride?


----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)

No sir. All personal Taze. Here's my own. 








Never been there with so much water crossing. Sand wash was still a work regardless, lol.


----------



## madog99 (Jun 5, 2009)

*2018 Pivot Shuttle. Awesome bike!*


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Rack Man said:


> Focus Jam2


Hey Rackman how do you like the JAM, I am thinking of getting one.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Good to see this thread! Out exploring in the eastern sierra on my 17 turbo levo. Ive put almost a 1k on it since purchasing it last year. It would be well over that if it weren't for a broken hand in the fall! Not bike related!


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

mermigkas said:


> Here is a pic of my e-bike!
> Bergamont Contrail 2015 - bought in 2017 - Bergamont now owned by Scott.
> A few days ago the frame snapped - very fortunate to not have fallen and severely injured myself.
> 
> To make the matter even worse the company refuses to honor the frame warranty ! Anybody has experience with this kind of situation?


Honestly surprised when Giant warrantied a similar failure. Happened cause heavy rider bottomed out suspension.


----------



## TGK50 (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's my Kona Remote. Anyone else have one of these? Seat, bars, stem & tires are not stock. Pulled them off another bike I own.


----------



## joergpraefke (May 15, 2019)

*EBOXX from Bavaria*

Hello from Bavaria - this is my Nicolai ION G16 EBOXX


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

A friends Salsa Muklak, with a BBSHD and a Rohloff hub. He's a metal artist for a living, thus the fancy battery b







ox and rear compartment. 17AH of battery.


----------



## fishcake (Feb 26, 2004)

*Lapierre Overvolt*

Lapierre Overvalt AMi 627

























Awesome machine!


----------



## rwdbkr (Jan 24, 2008)

GeorgesBike said:


> Went from a 2018 Levo to a 2019 Levo and now back to a 2018 Levo.


Curious why you went back to the 2018?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

rwdbkr said:


> Curious why you went back to the 2018?


Ummm, I know a couple folks who did the same.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I actually have action shots. I've had ebikes for about 8 year since folks want me to test them. They've all been awful, heavy, underdamped, flexy pigs on tech trail, and good on climbs.

And then two years ago, things changed. Holy moly!!

YT Decoy




























Pivot Shuttle










Specialized Levo 2.0



















A couple interesting things happening. I'm 53 years old, still trying to improve. I mostly ride from home now since 5-10 mile road traverses are ok. I'm learning a lot since I descend a lot now and my front wheel doesn't wash out. I actually fire roads now since I have much practice. It's not just 'wasted elevation loss' now. And, I ride 6x a week instead of 3x. Ebike on weekdays and normal on weekends.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

My 2017 Trek Powerfly at Nike Missile Site above China Camp S.P., CA







76yo riding buddy with his Pivot Shuttle hiding in the back.

Rear tire & bay view








Nice day for a ride at China Camp. 

Catfish ...


----------



## cblesius (May 13, 2016)

2020 Pivot Shuttle


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Is there something different about the 2020 Pivot from the 2019?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Winter is here









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Delaware Guy (Jun 12, 2019)

*My 18 Turbo Levo*


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

Mine and my wife's at Arches National park









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Delaware Guy (Jun 12, 2019)

mermigkas said:


> Here is a pic of my e-bike!
> Bergamont Contrail 2015 - bought in 2017 - Bergamont now owned by Scott.
> A few days ago the frame snapped - very fortunate to not have fallen and severely injured myself.
> 
> ...


wow... I can't imagine


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Desired audience on the desired bike. Bulls Monster E-FS. Look at that smile


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

That smile is all we’re after!, doesn’t matter what you ride. Glad she’s enjoying it. My wife rides her Turbo road bike, when I twist her arm!


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

19 levo









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

dpdsurf said:


> 19 levo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike, I'm getting the exact same thing. I'm on the bubble with sizing between large and XL. How tall are you and what size did you go with?


----------



## Delaware Guy (Jun 12, 2019)

*My 18 Turbo Levo*

my 2018 Turbo Levo leftover, been riding it for a month or so and LOVE it.... riding almost every day.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

My new homegrown e-bike. 150mm front and rear, full carbon, boost wheels. I used the Focus Bold as a parts donor bike for the direct order carbon FS frame, and added a few other small pieces (button left shifter, chain guide, 150mm fork kit, alternate dropper lever). I'm all in at $3500, which includes money I got back for selling off the unused parts. It's amazing!

I was actually considering the YT, but the proprietary battery spooked me a little, and the hot-swappability of the Shimano is a no brainer, next purchase? spare battery!


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

The Monster looking good during this mornings ride!


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

shreddr said:


> My new homegrown e-bike. 150mm front and rear, full carbon, boost wheels.
> View attachment 1259305


Sharp looking bike, nice job!


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

Gutch said:


> Nice bike, I'm getting the exact same thing. I'm on the bubble with sizing between large and XL. How tall are you and what size did you go with?


I'm 5-11, it's a size large and is perfect. I rode a medium and it felt good too. But I have always preferred to error on the larger size vs too small. One of my first MTB's was a medium and I always regretted it.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

*E-Ripley, makes climbing great again....  *

here is my E-Ripley. probably the first Ibis e-mtb..























the build:
Ibis Ripley v1 Medium
Shimano Zee brakeset
Rockshox Pike 130mm, with 1 deg works component angleset
wheels : LB rims, 29mm inner width, with DT Swiss 240s hub.
truckerco sealant.
Maxxis DHF front 2.5, and Ardent 2.4
Brand X dropper
9 speed Box Component drivetrain with 11-50t cassette and 34T chainring.
crankbros candy 1 pedals.
ebay carbon bar 740mm, and carbon seat.

motor: GNG Electric 450w kit, with 24v controller, and 44t chainring
Battery: Lipo 6S 8000mah.

total weight with battery: 41.8 lbs
not bad.

Chainring is off by about 10mm, but with 9 speed Box cassette 11-50t, I am able to use all 9 cogs. great drivetrain. 
I put 11sp cassette originally, could not use the first 2 gears, and barely on 3rd one.
the motor sounds like mosquito on steroid, annoying at first, now I get used to it, but not my ride buddies..lol.

Only been 1 month, so far so good. Battery capacity is not so big, try to keep it not too bulky, but good enough for 22 miles with pedaling. I try not to use the motor on flat and some short climb. Also did 12.5 miles ride with 2500ft climb, used 60% battery. I will get 2nd battery, same size, for longer epic ride.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice build, inter! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

*2019 Levo Expert XL*

Just finished the build, riding tomorrow!


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Sweet, I love those Fatty bars.


----------



## JHoutchens (Mar 8, 2011)

*My emtb*

Motobecane HAL eBoost. Added dropper, 203mm front rotor, swapped out e8000 switch for e6000 switch to make room for dropper lever. Before and after a 26 mile ride on the Pioneer trail.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

^Beautiful country. Congrats on the new bike. I've gone to DVO F&R and am really liking it.


----------



## clex2 (Jan 30, 2004)

Here's my 2019 Cannondale Cujo Neo 130 4


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's my UB40F35 GravEl

Ultra Bitchin 40mph Focus 35lb Electric Gravel bike

I converted my Bold2 to gravel.

More awesome than you can imagine 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

A Giant Talon that I picked up for $250.00, and then added a BBSO2 conversion, plus folding handlebars and pedals, as the custom box I built for it was a certain size and no bigger! It is extremely handy to have a dingy on the crane, running errands, going to lunch, etc. It is the lightest of the three ebikes I own, and since I have a dedicated trail bike I use this for just running around town, while on crane jobs.


----------



## comtn (Jan 23, 2018)

clex2 said:


> Here's my 2019 Cannondale Cujo Neo 130 4
> View attachment 1275891
> View attachment 1275893
> View attachment 1275895
> View attachment 1275897


Nice! Any idea what it weighs?


----------



## clex2 (Jan 30, 2004)

52 lbs


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Ok, so I've got a fat bike fetish 

Loving the feel of a FS bike


----------



## RidingAlong (Oct 8, 2019)

*2019 Powerfly FS 7*

Powerfly FS 7


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Is your bike white?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

*Mr. T*

Build is done, riding tommorow.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Here is a preview of what will be the trickest GravEl bike on the planet!


----------



## Delaware Guy (Jun 12, 2019)

I upgraded my 18 base Levo to a 2020 Comp in September... absolutely love this bike. Now in full night riding mode... add ons include Pedal Innovations Catalyst pedals, SICOMTB mud guard, Lupine SL-SF hard wired light system, Troy Lee ODI grips, WTB Vigilates, High/Tough tires, 2.6 rear, 2.8 front...


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Its a petrol powered generator


----------



## joergpraefke (May 15, 2019)

*Happy new year*








This was the last ride to the Dalsenalm in 2019 - i wish you all a happy new year and enjoy all your rides in 2020 wether with or without motor


----------



## DillonP29 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hey everyone first post on the forums, born and raised in the Jeffco, Colorado area. Started riding trails and dirt jumps in highschool and after logging a ton of miles eventually didn't have as much free time or motivation for the brutal climbs. eMTB made bikes fun again for me. Anyone here in the front range Colorado area? Here is my ride that I admittedly spent way too much money on!


----------



## Maxeymum (Mar 2, 2017)

I picked up this Kona Remote 160 about a month ago; have only ridden it on the test ride as the roads are icy here in N. Dakota, and have been riding my Fatty instead. Can't wait until spring!


----------



## oclvframe (Dec 8, 2007)

Did an e-bike group ride.....two were demo Levos. Mine is the Powerfly 9.7LT! Such a great riding bike!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

My old Moonlander I've been riding since 2014


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

My homegrown Carbon GravEl! 34lbs of fun!


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Fat E


----------



## mr-epic-3 (May 17, 2016)

*Wire-Peak & Decoy*


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

Techincally it's the wifes.... Ridden once by me... hated it... bleurgh

2020-01-25_03-40-42 by Steve Weeks, on Flickr


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

weeksy950 said:


> Techincally it's the wifes.... Ridden once by me... hated it... bleurgh
> 
> 2020-01-25_03-40-42 by Steve Weeks, on Flickr


What did you hate about it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Which one rides better?

The YT or the Fezzari?


----------



## bottom feeder (Sep 30, 2005)

Really love being able to ride again after a 4 year non-voluntary hiatus. Thank you Specialized for helping my arthritic knees get up the hills.


----------



## mr-epic-3 (May 17, 2016)

The YT Decoy and Fezzari WirePeak are both great eMTBs, just depends on the type of riding you do.


----------



## mr-epic-3 (May 17, 2016)

Zerort said:


> Which one rides better?
> 
> The YT or the Fezzari?


The YT Decoy is a better bike park and big hit bike, the Fezzari WirePeak is a better trail and tech section bike. Decoy ride more MotoX like and the WirePeak feels more mountain bike like.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

*Pivot Shuttle + Tweaks*

Here's my Pivot Shuttle, with a few mods. I handbuilt a set of Whisky Carbon wheels on I9 Hydra hubs, replaced the DPX2 with an X2, replaced the Fox 36 with a Trust Shout, Ergon grips (hate Padloc), removed the dropper for Next SL, replaced the E8000 mode switch with an E7000 (more durable/reliable).

The most fun bike I've ever owned/ridden.


----------



## Cpvault (Feb 8, 2020)

*2020 Motobecane HAL e27Plus*

This is my 2020 Motobecane HAL e27Plus--been a ton of fun!


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Cpvault said:


> This is my 2020 Motobecane HAL e27Plus--been a ton of fun!


Nice, how much?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpvault (Feb 8, 2020)

shreddr said:


> Nice, how much?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

$2473.00

Has the e7000 Shimano motor--which has plenty of power in my opinion. Never use boost setting really.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

All store bought, and I think the fat bike is a BionX. The hub looks familiar just not coming to me at the moment.


----------



## Trlbrkr (Feb 23, 2020)

*Great riding this winter*

Upgraded from cake eater studded tires after too many wipeouts last year to 45nrth Wrathchild's this winter. Big confidence boost. 
Rig on fork is for carrying hand saw. 
I did add a fox dropper post, otherwise stock Haibike Fat Six.
Since photo I replaced rear fender with mudhugger that sits on rear frame. Easier to get my leg over.
Photo taken at sunset not sunrise..
Haibike FullFatsix 7.0


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

nice bikes.


----------



## Trlbrkr (Feb 23, 2020)

*Trek LT 7*









With Thule rack made for use with rear suspension, can can carry about 20 pds. A few screws loosened up initially and had to loctite but otherwise standing up well. Brush saw on front fork. Running studded Wrathchild in winter. Handlebar bag made by Allnice is handy for mail~tire gauge~tools etc.


----------



## oclvframe (Dec 8, 2007)

Just finished building my 2020 Rail 9.8. Cant wait to 'rail' this thing!!!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

my levo sl comp 17.45kg


----------



## oclvframe (Dec 8, 2007)

8664 said:


> my levo sl comp 17.45kg
> 
> View attachment 1315689


Dang....that's a sweet setup right there!


----------



## TheCanary (May 26, 2014)

The desert explorer. Best bike for making me a better rider, and having more fun!


----------



## x3DHD (Dec 26, 2012)

*2019 and 2016 Levos. Feeding time.*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Finally finished building my 2020 Specialized Kenevo Expert and snapped some photos while it was clean.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tuenni (Sep 11, 2014)

YT Decoy 29 pro XXL
Except from stock: Hope F20 pedals, Spurcycle bell, Fabric semi ergo silicone grips


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

AdmChr said:


> Finally finished building my 2020 Specialized Kenevo Expert and snapped some photos while it was clean. ]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sweet ride! what's the F&R travel? I like the dual clamp forks on these bikes because they are so moto! Who makes that rear fender? Are you using the range extender, and what does that get you in terms of distance? How much $$ did it take to put this together?


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

shreddr said:


> Sweet ride! what's the F&R travel? I like the dual clamp forks on these bikes because they are so moto! Who makes that rear fender? Are you using the range extender, and what does that get you in terms of distance? How much $$ did it take to put this together?


Thanks shreddr. I only had a few rides on it to dial it in, so no long rides yet. Here's the build list.

2020 Specialized Kenevo Expert
Color: Black / Black
Frame: M5 Premium Aluminum, 27.5 Trail Geometry 180mm Travel
Fork: RockShox BoXXer Select RC DebonAir 180mm Travel 
Shock: RockShox Super Deluxe Coil Select+ 62.5x230mm 
Motor: Specialized 2.1, custom Rx Trail-tuned motor, 250W nominal
Battery: Specialized M2-700 700Wh
Display: Specialized TCU, 10-LED State of charge, 3-LED Ride Mode display, ANT+/Bluetooth
Rear Derailleur: SRAM AXS XX1 12spd
Shifter: SRAM AXS XX1 12spd
Cassette: SRAM Eagle XG-1299 10-50, 12spd
Chain: SRAM Eagle XX1 12sp
Pedals: Deity Blade Runner
Crankset: Praxis 165mm
Chainring: Praxis Steel 36T
Handlebars: Deity Speedway Carbon 35mm 
Grips: Deity Components Knuckleduster Grips
Stem: Deity Intake Direct Mount 35 Stem
Seat: Selle X-LR TM Air Cross
Seatpost: SRAM AXS Reverb 34.9 170mm
Brakes: Shimano Saint M820 
Rotors: Shimano Ice-Tech 203mm Front / 203mm Rear
Wheelset: Roval 27.5" Alloy DH, DT Swiss 370, 32h
Tires: Michelin E-Wild 2.6" Front, Michelin E-Wild 2.6" Rear
Mud Guards: AMS Mini Front, SicoMTB Dual Guard Rear


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

Giant Reign









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Fresh build.









Primary use will be for the miles of logging roads in my area.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice build, where are you? Very scenic.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Gutch said:


> Nice build, where are you? Very scenic.


Cape Meares, OR. I get a better view of those rocks from outside my shop here though.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Bigwheel said:


> Fresh build.
> 
> View attachment 1328151
> 
> ...


Steel frame and ti post?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn, Oregon is on my bucket list. Never been. Absolutely beautiful. I’m jealous of your shop view!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Jack7782 said:


> Steel frame and ti post?


Steel is real and Ti is fly.....I've owned that post for at least 15yrs. and it has been on a few different bikes. Frame set is NOS. Cheap parts abound and although I don't have scales it probably will tip them north of 50 but bike handles fine.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Looks like the OS Blackbuck frame I built into a SS and gave to my son recently (I got the first model which was one-size-only @ 19"). MAC motor?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

fos'l said:


> Looks like the OS Blackbuck frame I built into a SS and gave to my son recently (I got the first model which was one-size-only @ 19"). MAC motor?


TSDZ2 48v/825wh/21700 battery and yes a Blackbuck and they only were made in 19". I can also put 29" mtb wheels on the bike but I built this bike for a specific reason.

As much as I like torque sensing PAS on my mtb I have many miles on hub motor road bikes with no PAS. As the industry seems to be favoring mid drives for road bikes I thought I would build one that is comparable to my hub bike to see how they stack up.

My mtb with a TSDZ2 wasn't a good comparison running the stock software and big tires I felt and went with the more highly programmable OS software which enables a finer tuned PAS that utilizes the same wheels. My out the door riding is mainly logging roads these days due to lack of single track options so I am focusing on that aspect and find that 40/45c tires at low psi work much better for that.

I haven't gotten the drop bar hub version going yet due to some supply issues but should soon and be able to satisfy my curiosity via testing, which is riding and that's a good thing.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Thanks; couldn't see the motor on my screen and mistook the sprocket for a rear hubbie. I'd love to do more street riding, but too urban here so relegated to mostly around the neighborhood jaunts, sometimes on a three speed IGH cruiser.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

This is what passes for "streets" where I live, fortunately.









And my milk run is 75% gravel









I don't see much traffic....


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Depends on the terrain you are riding. Lots of hills and steep sections then the mid drive thrives. A small hub motor hidden behind the freewheel could very well burn up if there is no temperature probe. I've smoked a handful of motors, the last one was a www.yescomusa.com direct drive front hub on a 36V 20 or 25A evfitting/greentime controller from aliexpress, which lasted longer then I figured it would. It was so underpowered that I literally had to pedal on every hill. 
I now have a www.leafbike.com direct drive rear hub motor thats setup very well 
I have no problems on any hills, except the most steep of steep hills, which is where the gearing comes in very handy. MXUS 4504 45H 04T I burnt up, was a shame I loved that motor. It had various iterations, I only had a 36V 20A in the beginning for about a month until the next controller came, Lyen controller. The TSDZ2 is a good motor, lots of people have them and they seem to love it. I myself have a Cyclone-TW collecting dust at the moment, but the lower powered BBSHD's are good too. All depends on your needs.


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

*BH Fat Tire*

BH Big Bud Pro with Maxxis 3.8" FBF, FBR tubeless on Mulefut 80's, 1/8" Al custom skid plate, Brose motor, 600WHR battery.


----------



## Geoff666 (May 4, 2020)

*scott*

My new Scott aspect eride 920


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

*Moab and Fruita Weekend*

BH Atom X Lynx 5. Brose S, 700W battery. 
Day 1 pic - Moab Sovereign Trails system: Sovereign, Cedar Mtn, Salt Wash +) 30 miles in 4.5 hrs ride time - very rough. 25% battery remaining.
PM ride: Slickrock 14 miles. 
Day 2 - Fruita: Rabbit Valley, Western Rim, Westwater. 38 miles in 4.5 hours, 22% battery remaining, no water remaining!


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Fat&SkinnyCO said:


> BH Atom X Lynx 5. Brose S, 700W battery.
> Day 1 pic - Moab Sovereign Trails system: Sovereign, Cedar Mtn, Salt Wash +) 30 miles in 4.5 hrs ride time - very rough. 25% battery remaining.
> PM ride: Slickrock 14 miles.
> Day 2 - Fruita: Rabbit Valley, Western Rim, Westwater. 38 miles in 4.5 hours, 22% battery remaining, no water remaining!
> ...


Wow - even with the assistance you must still be young and fit!


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

Jack7782 said:


> Wow - even with the assistance you must still be young and fit!


Fit, yes. Young, no (close to 60). I ride (hammer) E mtb and E road during the week and non-E on the weekend. I like a workout and ride a lot of uphill technical terrain so I ride mostly in the lower power settings.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jun 16, 2020)

*My New Luna Bike*

Hello All,

I'm a newbie and this is my first post.. Just purchased the Luna Ebike KHS 500... Just added a rack and installed a Rockshox Bluto fork.


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

Nucking Futs said:


> View attachment 1342023


What are those tires? They're huge!

Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jun 16, 2020)

They're 26X4.8.. Great for sand when I go surfing or am tooling around the coast. Very floaty...


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

New to me 2019 Giant Trance E+ Pro 1.. just got it on Friday... loving it so far.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

There are some really nice e bikes within this thread. I have also seen some really cool mods and ideas. I have never posted mine here so its about time. 
First is with fat tires








Second is with 29 tires








I built this bike in early 2017 and have a bit over 10k miles on it. I have about $4,600 into this Titanium hardtail build. 
Summer fat tires are Schwalbe Jumbo Jim's 26 X4.4, winter tires are Full studded 26x4.8 Wazia's and the 29x2.25 tires are Schwalbe G-One All Around. All tires set up tubeless with Orange seal. 
My winter setup also includes heated battery, grips and saddle. 
Fenders are custom built, epoxy e glass/ carbon fiber layup with EVA core. Total weight for both is 480 grams. 
Saddle is Infinity Seat E2 Dropper is KS Lev, bars are Easton EC-70 high rise, stem is Thompson X4.
Drive train is SRAM GX 11 speed. Fat cassette is Sun Race M8 11x46 and 29 cassette is SRAM 11x42. 
Motor is BBSHD 120mm 42 tooth Lieke ring, Main battery 720 watt hour, extender is 360 watt hour both 52 volts in parallel. 
SRAM Guide brakes, 203 mm rear rotor, 180 mm front rotor.
Lights 2,400 lumens front 250 lumens rear, both 52 volt.

My brother wants this bike so I might build another. I have built 10 e bikes total so far


----------



## TrueGritCruzr (Jan 26, 2015)

2019 YT Decoy Pro Race

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

PierreR said:


> First is with fat tires
> View attachment 1343801
> 
> 
> I have built 10 e bikes total so far


I'm impressed! Some requests:

Please share a cockpit photo, you've got so many wires/cables I'm sure we could learn a thing or two.
Has one of your builds used the Bafang 02? The HD is bulletproof to my knowledge, whereas early 02's had controller issues.
Love to hear your thoughts on 10 builds.

You may want to start a new thread rather than answer here?

Thanks.


----------



## levogirl (Oct 22, 2018)

2020 Specialized Levo Comp 29er


----------



## OldRoady (Jun 5, 2020)

*2009 Ibex Asta Pro with Bafang BBSHD kit*

I rode this bike off road for six seasons. Bike came with Shimano XT drivetrain, Avid Elixir hydraulic disc brakes, Rockshox Judy front fork and Rockshox Monarch 3.3 rear shock.

I just finished building it up with a Bafang BBSHD kit that included a 11.7 ampHour 48v lithium battery (Shark Ultrathin). There is actually some clearance between the shock and battery, though not much. Battery removal requires pivoting the battery/mounting bracket out via a fabricated aluminum mounting plate.

Installed a Lekkie 42T Bling Ring in place of the stock 46T steel ring. Lekkie provides better overall gear ratio and much improved chain retention. Bike weighs 49 lbs total.


----------



## 2WheelDave (May 3, 2017)

My 2020 Giant Trance E+ Pro 2 and my trail dawg! I've got a couple motorcycles that haven't left the garage since the e-bike came home. I can get out and rip some trails right from the house, and bring the dog along too!


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

2WheelDave said:


> View attachment 1347071


Handsome dawg . . . nice ebike too. I'll bet s/he does flips when you start putting your riding gear on.


----------



## 2WheelDave (May 3, 2017)

You've got that right! I have a park 500m up the road from me, that if I loop everything together right, I can make a 6km ride out of it. Dexter (he) runs along with me the whole way! When we walk, he gets bored and wanders off, and lately has taken off and run home on his own  so his off-leash privileges have been terminated for the moment so no more ride-alongs. He's just 10 months old though so I think that's just a phase he's going through.


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

2WheelDave said:


> He's just 10 months old though so I think that's just a phase he's going through.


Not my experience. My terrier mix would take off at night, below freezing, for 12-16 hours. Lots of kitties and coyote around my house, either of which would view him as a snack. Ended up neutering him to cure the wanderlust.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Some of my crew from a recent ride! A full house: 3 Tazers and 2 Haibikes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

My new bitchin e-gravel ride coming together. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

All done 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

shreddr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Coolest bike on earth - its like you invented something and went to your garage and made it yourself - and gave it a very aspirational name too


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

I appreciate the accolades, but invention is probably a bit of a stretch. I am more of a parts gatherer and assembler, but that wasn't easy either. 
It came with no manuals so you kind of have to know what you are doing, and be good at digging up info and finding the people who know what you need to know. It is a super cool bike, and I would love to have an MTB version. The M800 would be great in a hardtail XC bike.


----------



## nashwillis (Dec 27, 2012)

inter said:


> here is my E-Ripley. probably the first Ibis e-mtb..
> 
> View attachment 1261463
> 
> ...


Are you still enjoying this motor? I am looking at this motor or a Lift-MTB which is twice as much.


----------



## schleprx7 (Sep 2, 2020)

My Norco Sight VLT C2 in 27.5


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

schleprx7 said:


> My Norco Sight VLT C2 in 27.5


Beautiful but eerie shot - best to ride mellow in turbo until the smoke clears lol


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's my Spectral ON CF 7.0 at the top of _Lumpy Bumpy_...Allamuchy Mountain State Park......


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Brad Trent said:


> Here's my Spectral ON CF 7.0 at the top of _Lumpy Bumpy_...Allamuchy Mountain State Park......
> View attachment 1908975


Cool  my backyard. I rode my ebike in deer park a few weeks ago and the trails need some maintenance bad. How's the other side, gotta be pretty muddy about now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

By the lake today, Surly Moonlander


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Mine... still a work in progress:


----------



## Axxlrod (Jan 7, 2021)

Just picked up my new Rail 7. First ride.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Levo SL 
New Mexico


----------



## TrueGritCruzr (Jan 26, 2015)

X01 Bullit!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome. What is that red "knob" on fork? By chance, did you get a SM-BTE 80 charge adapter with the bike? (allows you to charge battery off the bike) it could be your one and only upgrade ha ha


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

E-bike ride with my buddy and his Bullitt.


----------



## TrueGritCruzr (Jan 26, 2015)

Jack7782 said:


> Awesome. What is that red "knob" on fork? By chance, did you get a SM-BTE 80 charge adapter with the bike? (allows you to charge battery off the bike) it could be your one and only upgrade ha ha
> View attachment 1910903


It was covering a bolt which can be used to mount a fender. No I not get the charge adapter. I only have one battery so don't see the need. I am looking at adding a fender like this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Powerfly on the Icy on the lake


----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

My Spectral 7.0 at Allaire State Park...on the Powerline Trail and with the Dinosaurs.....


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

e-MTB = errand-MTB; vintage steel MTB frames (this one a Diamondback Axis) are my favorites for errand bikes since I prefer upright seating.


----------



## johneracer (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## johneracer (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

johneracer said:


> View attachment 1915235


Now that is a handsome bike and an epic place to ride too


----------



## bbkp (Oct 3, 2010)

from the snow:








into the mud:









sort of clean cover


----------



## mazdatech10 (Dec 12, 2007)

View attachment 1917203


----------



## mazdatech10 (Dec 12, 2007)

Here's my 34 lb Levo SL i built up


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

mazdatech10 said:


> Here's my 34 lb Levo SL i built up
> View attachment 1917204


Impressive. Care to share your build. I see carbon wheels and cranks. Eggbeater (Ti?) pedals. Hope brakes. Any other weight saving components?


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's "mine" (my wife and I share it):
2021 Specialized Turbo Levo Comp. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdatech10 (Dec 12, 2007)

KRob said:


> Impressive. Care to share your build. I see carbon wheels and cranks. Eggbeater (Ti?) pedals. Hope brakes. Any other weight saving components?


those are mt7 racelines and yes on the pedals , wheel set weights 1407 grams and is 35mm wide , cranks came with frame has fat bar lite which is 187 grams


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

mazdatech10 said:


> those are mt7 racelines and yes on the pedals , wheel set weights 1407 grams and is 35mm wide , cranks came with frame has fat bar lite which is 187 grams


Nice build.


----------



## dentdoc (Feb 28, 2021)

Intense Tazer. 

Complete XT

EVNE Bars

Few other Tricks here & there!

I Love it!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

My son picked up a Rad Runner about a year ago at the time I wanted to research something for my wife. We went over to check the style, fit and comfort and it was that easy. Hers has fenders I added, his has the orange front rack. We will be at 1 yr from purchase date in mid May. Very pleased.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

_







_


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

My new Orbea Rise. Super happy with the way it came out. Did the LTD with MYO custom colors. Upgraded to Fox Factory 36/150 and a DPX2, and also 4 piston XTR brakes front and rear. I swapped the grips for Ergon GE1's, cut the bars down a bit, but other than that she's ready to ride! Sold my Pivot Shuttle - this rig is 10 lbs lighter (a shade under 39 lbs with pedals).


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Fresh off the showroom floor just before Christmas.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

RickBullottaPA said:


> My new Orbea Rise. Super happy with the way it came out. Did the LTD with MYO custom colors. Upgraded to Fox Factory 36/150 and a DPX2, and also 4 piston XTR brakes front and rear. I swapped the grips for Ergon GE1's, cut the bars down a bit, but other than that she's ready to ride! Sold my Pivot Shuttle - this rig is 10 lbs lighter (a shade under 39 lbs with pedals).
> 
> View attachment 1919174
> 
> ...


Kashima fork, shock and dropper looks really good with the fame and grips. Simply stunning.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

RickBullottaPA said:


> My new Orbea Rise. Super happy with the way it came out. Did the LTD with MYO custom colors. Upgraded to Fox Factory 36/150 and a DPX2, and also 4 piston XTR brakes front and rear. I swapped the grips for Ergon GE1's, cut the bars down a bit, but other than that she's ready to ride! Sold my Pivot Shuttle - this rig is 10 lbs lighter (a shade under 39 lbs with pedals).
> 
> View attachment 1919174
> 
> ...


That's a really sweet build! Colorway is sick... Pretty light, nice wheelset.

We need a ride report when you get the chance


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

What!?! No love for my plain vanilla white bike? I was really wanting to go the My O custom paint route, but In knew my patience (or impatience) level wouldn't allow me to wait that long. It was looking like August or Sept for a custom job and that was back in October. When the bike shop got the size and build in that I wanted, I couldn't help myself from pulling the trigger. I'm happy I didn't wait. I like the color and it's such a hoot to ride. It is a nice bike Rick. I have an orange Yeti that I really like too.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

JKA said:


> What!?! No love for my plain vanilla white bike? I was really wanting to go the My O custom paint route, but In knew my patience (or impatience) level wouldn't allow me to wait that long. It was looking like August or Sept for a custom job and that was back in October. When the bike shop got the size and build in that I wanted, I couldn't help myself from pulling the trigger. I'm happy I didn't wait. I like the color and it's such a hoot to ride. It is a nice bike Rick. I have an orange Yeti that I really like too.


LOL. Actually, when I was ordering, the MYO ship date was months sooner than stock colors! Weird.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

RickBullottaPA said:


> LOL. Actually, when I was ordering, the MYO ship date was months sooner than stock colors! Weird.


Yeah, that is weird the custom was so much faster. It really is an awesome looking bike. Under 39 lbs is amazing too with that build. Mine comes in right at 40. Loving it!!


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

JKA said:


> Yeah, that is weird the custom was so much faster. It really is an awesome looking bike. Under 39 lbs is amazing too with that build. Mine comes in right at 40. Loving it!!


FYI, I "dropped" the dropper. Just not my thing. Don't try to convince me. I can't be convinced. ;-)


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

I swapped over the components, TSDZ2/12ah 2170 cell battery and all the other parts that were once my older QBall onto my old 9Ball that was missing a custom der. hanger for about 10yrs, custom bikes can be challenging....Girven Design/Quiring Made one of a kind. Not modern and a lowly kit system but it gets me where I want to go and sometimes beyond where I should










Aprês ride wash down spot


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

RickBullottaPA said:


> FYI, I "dropped" the dropper. Just not my thing. Don't try to convince me. I can't be convinced. ;-)


No convincing needed. To each his own. I use the dropper some, but not a lot. Dropping the dropper does drop the weight a bit. Say that three times real fast.


----------



## E-MTB Commuting (Mar 12, 2021)

Hey. Check out my new channel. Will be riding this badboy!


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Du overskrider fartsgrensen. Det ser ut til å være morsomt.


----------



## Mtbvkk (Sep 13, 2017)

New Turbo Levo SL custom build ( since the frame was the only SL near me available to purchase ):


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks good. Did you harvest parts off another bike? Did you spend more or less than a complete bike? What is weight and how does it ride etc.


----------



## Mtbvkk (Sep 13, 2017)

Jack7782 said:


> Looks good. Did you harvest parts off another bike? Did you spend more or less than a complete bike? What is weight and how does it ride etc.


Thanks. I just harvested the handlebar, saddle and pedals of my older bike.

The bike handles great and I really love it.


----------



## dannaumark (Mar 22, 2021)

Image of my 300k+ heavily modded 2019 Fantic Integra Carbon 160 Enduro bike. Works as a charm.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I've become a Treky! Rail 9.8XT.


----------



## Nor-calnwb (May 18, 2011)

2021 Levo Comp in sunny SoCal!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice bro!


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

My Custom Trek Rail 7. Long Stroked w/ a 170mm fork and 169mm rear travel...


----------



## Steveg56 (Oct 9, 2019)

My SC Bullit XT Air Kit


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

2021 Intense Tazer MX Expert L/XL
I've added a 650 spring
Have upgraded to Hayes Dominion brakes and went back to Mtn bike levers from factory moto.


----------



## bbkp (Oct 3, 2010)

specialized pricing is almost there. 
and no, they did'nt allow me to try the white suit...


----------



## OMEGANOX (Dec 2, 2004)

Been chasing this unicorn for 7 months, finally made it home.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

OMEGANOX said:


> Been chasing this unicorn for 7 months, finally made it home.
> View attachment 1925837


Cool looking bike, looks to be 27.5 wheels with carbon frame and aluminum swing arm? Is that a Kiox or a Garmin mounted to the bars? What is battery size and price? How does it ride etc?


----------



## OMEGANOX (Dec 2, 2004)

Yep carbon frame aluminum triangle, kiox, 625wh battery, $7,200 msrp, ride can best be described as a whole new game, this is my first electrified bike so I'm learning by the ride.


----------



## shade13 (Jun 25, 2006)

well this is a cool thread two sides of the same mountain. bike is levo 2019 with 504bat plus diy range extender for longer rides


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Here is my new bike I just bought. Kona Remote 130, I pick it up Saturday.


----------



## bbkp (Oct 3, 2010)

cyclingcircel around the city


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Crash landing with my '21 Levo Comp. Bike's okay. Me? Not so much - cough*broken wrist*cough*cracked ribs*cough (ouch, coughing hurts!)


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

First ride...

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Glide the Clyde said:


> View attachment 1929230
> 
> Crash landing with my '21 Levo Comp. Bike's okay. Me? Not so much - cough*broken wrist*cough*cracked ribs*cough (ouch, coughing hurts!)


Damn heal up man!


----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Still racking up eKOMs on this rebooted Tazer beyond pro build.


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

tpc1 said:


> Here is my new bike I just bought. Kona Remote 130, I pick it up Saturday.
> View attachment 1927740


I changed bikes before I picked this up, I went with a Kona 160dl.


----------



## Garradmiller (May 1, 2021)

KHS


----------



## red_5ive (Jun 19, 2018)

Been wanting for a Specialized Levo, but got tired of the wait. I test drove a Giant Stance E+1 and didn't hesitate to take one home. It's my first e-bike, and all I can say is eMTB is a game-changer. I love this thing!


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

red_5ive said:


> Been wanting for a Specialized Levo, but got tired of the wait. I test drove a Giant Stance E+1 and didn't hesitate to take one home. It's my first e-bike, and all I can say is eMTB is a game-changer. I love this thing!]


Welcome! If you are like me, you probably won't turn back. I have no nostalgia for the analog bikes (or whatever you prefer to call them). Ebikes rock and are the new wave! I expect others to catch on when they finally realize we aren't cheating, we are just having wAy more fun!


----------



## red_5ive (Jun 19, 2018)

shreddr said:


> Welcome! If you are like me, you probably won't turn back. I have no nostalgia for the analog bikes (or whatever you prefer to call them). Ebikes rock and are the new wave! I expect others to catch on when they finally realize we aren't cheating, we are just having wAy more fun!


Thanks! I used to be in the "eMTBs are sacrilegious" camp, but I made the choice to go eMTB for health reasons (knee) if I wanted to keep riding. That plus covid has kept me off the trails for almost 2 years, but now with the new bike I rode for almost 90 mins without even the slightest hint of pain, taking into account a considerable hiatus. I'm not even sore in general from such a long hiatus, but I'm sure regular weight training & exercise helps with that.

I'm definitely in it more for the fun now, and since I can't really ride hard anymore the Stance seems to suit me perfectly. I don't see any choice reason why I would ever turn back!


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

shreddr said:


> Welcome! If you are like me, you probably won't turn back. I have no nostalgia for the analog bikes (or whatever you prefer to call them). Ebikes rock and are the new wave! I expect others to catch on when they finally realize we aren't cheating, we are just having wAy more fun!


I love all my bikes, but just like tools each serves a different purpose. EMtb is pure fun, and allows me to ride socially with my little friends (240lbs or less ur little lol) and keep pace on the steeps or ride multiple days in a row when fatigued or to put in 20 miles after a 11hr work day on my feet. I also love punishing myself in the gym too, so grinding to what feels like 3500ft of death is it's own different kind of fun. I try to ride the regular bikes the first ride of the week when fresh...then it's ebike time for the rest. Riding is probably 70/30 leaning the eMTB way.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

waltaz said:


> First ride...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Bike! Rise was my first choice but nowhere to be found. Bought a Rail instead which is still a amazing ride. I'm Still looking for a Rise though.....


----------



## red_5ive (Jun 19, 2018)

BigJZ74 said:


> I love all my bikes, but just like tools each serves a different purpose. EMtb is pure fun, and allows me to ride socially with my little friends (240lbs or less ur little lol) and keep pace on the steeps or ride multiple days in a row when fatigued or to put in 20 miles after a 11hr work day on my feet. I also love punishing myself in the gym too, so grinding to what feels like 3500ft of death is it's own different kind of fun. I try to ride the regular bikes the first ride of the week when fresh...then it's ebike time for the rest. Riding is probably 70/30 leaning the eMTB way.
> 
> View attachment 1933214


The 70/30 thing isn't happening yet in my area in So Cal. I have full on MTB trails less than a mile from my house, and I rarely see eMTBs here, or other places I frequent. Hindsight, it could be because I'm in So Cal, where just about every other person I've met surfing, MTB, whatever, seems to have a pretty sizeable head lol.

Do you train for mass, and if so do you have a hard time maintaining it with all the riding? I used to bodybuild (naturally), my peak being 6'1" 238 lbs. and I was pretty shredded with a 34" waist, but as I've gotten older I've leaned out a lot. I still train somewhat heavy 4 days a week and am at 210 these days (also lost 15 lbs from 225 not too long ago after a bout with IBS), but it seems like the muscle mass is getting harder to maintain, and riding doesn't seem to be helping it any.


----------



## Kage25x (Apr 25, 2012)

My 2020 Intense Tazor
DVO ONYX DC D1
DVO JADE


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Trek Rail 5 2021


----------



## Reevzy (Aug 10, 2012)

KTM Prowler
180mm fork 170mm rear ,mullet


----------



## Reevzy (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

My Bullit


----------



## EpicTC (Jun 28, 2009)

2021 Trek E-Caliber 9.6 
I accented her with purple pedals, stem cap and fork stickers to bling out this black beauty. I call her the Violet Hammer
I keep trying to get pictures of her while she's clean but I've been riding so much its hard to do. 
This is the Tahoe City trail with Lake Tahoe in the background


















I'll try to get a better picture of her soon.


----------



## EpicTC (Jun 28, 2009)

Gutch said:


> My Bullit
> View attachment 1935894


That is drool worthy!


----------



## EpicTC (Jun 28, 2009)

kaleidopete said:


> Trek Rail 5 2021
> View attachment 1934708


I like your creative use of the water bottle cage. 
I need to work on that


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

1985 Mt Fuji turned into a commuter (for now).


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow, breaking too many rules here 🤣 V-brake and Canti, quill and treadless, weight weenie parts on a commuter etc. Love the Mt. Fuji, looks to be lugged steel? Explain the battery pack please, if that is what it is.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Good eye, lugged steel frame made in Japan, and sorry, that is a tool pack. The 52V, 6ah battery goes into a seat bag; also have a 52V, 14 ah battery that is attached magnetically to the down tube. Use one or the other depending on distance, but bike pedals well on my puny human power.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

My new Commencal Meta power tr 29


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## warpdwhim (Sep 14, 2020)

2 Days old. 7 months wait from ordering. Quite a difference from the fatbike! LOL


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Kage25x said:


> My 2020 Intense Tazor
> DVO ONYX DC D1
> DVO JADE
> 
> ...


That thing is bad ass. No other way to describe it.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

KRob said:


> That thing is bad ass. No other way to describe it.


Ugly color scheme, but ya, badass


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

A Trek Powerfly 4 just showed up at my LBS one day - so I bought it to make myself a nice gravel/commuter bike.








Tubeless setup with Maxxis Hookworm @ 40psi works great for me.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Jack7782 said:


> A Trek Powerfly 4 just showed up at my LBS one day - so I bought it to make myself a nice gravel/commuter bike.
> Tubeless setup with Maxxis Hookworm @ 40psi works great for me.


Is that an old Sunline V-One stem? Don't see many of those around.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

crank1979 said:


> Is that an old Sunline V-One stem? Don't see many of those around.


yes - good eye!


----------



## itry2hide (Jan 30, 2005)

Pivot Shuttle

I enjoy mountain biking again!


----------



## biketavioumaximus (Jun 28, 2007)

Just got a Merida E160 - 700. Super stoked so far!!!! Coming from an Intense 29c...


----------



## Trekkie8 (Jan 21, 2016)

My 5min assembled 2020 YT decoy pro 29


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Portland 29er (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Portland 29er said:


> View attachment 1943805


Your smile is best feature of your new eMTB  Have fun on that trail


----------



## waltsss (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Mullet, long fork or both?


----------



## waltsss (Mar 30, 2020)

Jack7782 said:


> Mullet, long fork or both?


if your asking me? its still 29 f & r and same travel as it came with


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

So after riding my Shimano 12 speed for over 2000km I am trying something new.

A Sram 11 speed with a cheap 9-42 ZTTO cassette. I'm a bit surprised that shifting is better than the Sunrace cassettes I had. 
Also while shifting under load without motor assistance is not as good as the full Shimano drivetrain, shifting under motor load is surprisingly much better. My Shimano XT made terrible noises when I forced it, so I always stopped cranking for a short time before shifting.


----------



## N00bie (Sep 24, 2021)

First car ride


----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Never liked the stock SC Heckler CC color so I took the initiative to repaint my wife's Heckler. 
Almost 2 two months later. My DIY paint job is holding up great. 2K clear coat is the key ingredient and thank god SC's paint job quality is laughable. It took less than half the time it took me to sand my Tazer down to raw carbon. Woot.


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

New bike day!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

I cannot figure out the brand. Roval and power switch on top tube, maybe Levo?


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

Jack7782 said:


> I cannot figure out the brand. Roval and power switch on top tube, maybe Levo?


Specialized levo expert

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## eg29er (May 9, 2010)

Recent trip to Downieville.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

eg29er said:


> Recent trip to Downieville.
> 
> View attachment 1954563


Cool. Did you shuttle or ride to the top? One lap or more? How many miles ,vert, range etc.


----------



## eg29er (May 9, 2010)

Jack7782 said:


> Cool. Did you shuttle or ride to the top? One lap or more? How many miles ,vert, range etc.


We used the Downieville Outfitters shuttle twice 7AM and 11 AM. Both rides started near the 7k ft level and ended around 3k ft. I had 33% of my battery left at the end of the day.

First ride: 15.21 miles
Moving Time 1 hrs 49 mins
446 ft of climbing

Second ride 18.77 miles
Moving Time 2 hrs 23 mins
566 ft of climbing

I've been back on/off a bike again for the last year or so, but I need to be more consistent. Two laps down this mountain was a huge workout for me. 

It is amazing up there! Can't wait to go again!


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

eg29er said:


> We used the Downieville Outfitters shuttle twice 7AM and 11 AM. Both rides started near the 7k ft level and ended around 3k ft. I had 33% of my battery left at the end of the day.
> 
> First ride: 15.21 miles
> Moving Time 1 hrs 49 mins
> ...


Downie is well wroth it. 3rd divide scarss fhe **** of me just the shear speed you can rip. We did 2 runs 2 yrs ago with our acoustic bikes, and we did the 5pm run this summer, i cant wait next year to do again next year.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## markloch (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Color change from Red…


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

My Rail 7 in its current state


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

BigJZ74 said:


> My Rail 7 in its current state
> 
> View attachment 1955830


That’s a super interesting bike. I bet your rides take a lot longer on that bike with all the trail side banter with people.

Why the dissector(s) though? On an e-bike, what would be the downside to going for max cornering traction with Minions or, better yet, an Assegai at least up front?


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

mtnbkrmike said:


> That’s a super interesting bike. I bet your rides take a lot longer on that bike with all the trail side banter with people.
> 
> Why the dissector(s) though? On an e-bike, what would be the downside to going for max cornering traction with Minions or, better yet, an Assegai at least up front?


I actually don't have any issues running a Dissector up front. I tried it up front on another bike when testing a Dissector/Rekon combo. I liked the front but wasn't a fan of the Rekon. I find a lot of people who ask have actually never tried it as a front since you always read that it's a rear tire. The Rear is actually an Specialized Eliminator, but the rear wheel is actually off my Orbea Rallon while the wheel for the Rail is being rebuilt. I'm a Big guy, and for me the Assegai rides like a brake. Rolls so slow, it does have crazy grip but I've never washed a front wheel on the Dissector so I'm not worried. If I rode in EMTB or Turbo all the time I probably wouldn't mind how slow it rolls but I only ride in Eco/tour. Honestly I'm just running the Dissector up front until it's worn out so I can go probably go back to the DHF or try a DHR up front. I was running a DHF rear before I broke a bunch of spokes on my Rails rear wheel. I've got a bin with 20 brand new tires of Dissectors, Agressors, DHF's, DHR's, Butchers. Eliminators, and a few sets of lightly used tires that I swapped from when i was testing different stuff. Currently running through the slightly used stuff just to get rid of them. I actually found while running through some used tires that I do love the DHF on the rear, I find the DHR2 slips a bit for me before it grips which the DHF doesn't do. Sorry for the rambling...lol


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

📷


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

AdmChr said:


> 📷
> 
> View attachment 1955932
> 
> ...


Stunning! Did you buy and build a frame set?


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Jack7782 said:


> Stunning! Did you buy and build a frame set?


Thanks! Bought the bike locally at a dealer cause the frameset was not available at the time.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

How do you get it to balance so well without any support? I wish I could do that to my bike.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

JKA said:


> How do you get it to balance so well without any support? I wish I could do that to my bike.


In the real world I simply have the bike leaning against a prop, in the photoshop realm I can make it disappear 📷 ✨🪄😉


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Dang. I was hoping you were going to tell me that it's a magic Jedi balancing act and that you would teach me the way of the Force.


----------



## Mtn_Bike_Geek (Apr 21, 2017)

My Specialized Levo SL Expert Carbon with custom silver decals, running Pirelli Scorpion tyres


----------



## bbkp (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Here’s the latest.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

2 words - more Kashima


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Jack7782 said:


> 2 words - more Kashima


Where I live, it grows on trees!


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

What’s the cartridge on the fork leg? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

shreddr said:


> What’s the cartridge on the fork leg?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vorsprung Secus. It’s an addt’l air chamber for your fork. Gives it a coil like feel versus Smashpot.


----------



## Clyde C8 (Nov 9, 2021)

Gutch said:


> Not sure if we have a picture thread here. I scanned but didn't find one. Post your's up! here is My 2018 Focus Jam 29er Pro, slightly upgraded.. Pedals have obviously been changed, but not in photo.
> 
> View attachment 1234774
> View attachment 1234775
> ...


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Clyde C8 said:


> View attachment 1960328
> 
> View attachment 1960327


Nice bike, Giant?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

First factory made I've had. Vivè la Difference. XL not SL....


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Bigwheel said:


> First factory made I've had. Vivè la Difference. XL not SL....
> View attachment 1961142
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961142


Nice Bigwheel! Feel different than your builds?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Considering the fact that I have been pasting together my bikes using kit crap and old made in mid 2000's, however custom they were at the time, with steep angles, narrow bars and no more than 100mm of travel I have to say, yes, it feels different. Enhanced everything actually now that you mention it.

Bella is a big girl and it is not polite to ask how much a female weighs but when you are riding it that reality goes away it seems, the bigger the cushion and all that.....


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Bigwheel said:


> Considering the fact that I have been pasting together my bikes using kit crap and old made in mid 2000's, however custom they were at the time, with steep angles, narrow bars and no more than 100mm of travel I have to say, yes, it feels different. Enhanced everything actually now that you mention it.
> 
> Bella is a big girl and it is not polite to ask how much a female weighs but when you are riding it that reality goes away it seems, the bigger the cushion and all that.....
> View attachment 1961153


I hear ya! Glad you’re enjoying Bella. Where’s the photo? Looks interesting.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Tillamook Head Seaside, OR in the background. I was on my way home from a visit and hitting sucker holes. The trails in the beach grass are fun! From there I climbed Neahkahnie mtn. to the towers to check out hill climbing ability and it passed that test with flying colors also. My lowest gear in the past has been a 42t/50t combo and the 36t/50t is spin to win! Gotta keep the crank revs up with these small motors as you know. Like riding 125 2smokes bitd....









Chunky gravel 20 minute or so double track steep w/waterbars climb wet conditions and no slip all grip. 😍


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Bigwheel said:


> Tillamook Head Seaside, OR in the background. I was on my way home from a visit and hitting sucker holes. The trails in the beach grass are fun! From there I climbed Neahkahnie mtn. to the towers to check out hill climbing ability and it passed that test with flying colors also. My lowest gear in the past has been a 42t/50t combo and the 36t/50t is spin to win! Gotta keep the crank revs up with these small motors as you know. Like riding 125 2smokes bitd....
> View attachment 1961167
> 
> 
> Chunky gravel 20 minute or so double track steep w/waterbars climb wet conditions and no slip all grip. 😍


Oregon is on my bucket list. Beautiful country. Battery looks giant, big wattage?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Gutch said:


> Oregon is on my bucket list. Beautiful country. Battery looks giant, big wattage?


It's not too bad a place to hang out for sure. I live right on the edge.....



Battery is a 48v 17.5ah 840wh. Bella has a big belly....The bike has a de-tuned Bafang Ultra and averages about 20wh/mi so it needs the XL. 160nm of torque still applies at the lower amperage, 20A, that I run it at. Stump puller.....


----------



## Clyde C8 (Nov 9, 2021)

Gutch said:


> Not sure if we have a picture thread here. I scanned but didn't find one. Post your's up! here is My 2018 Focus Jam 29er Pro, slightly upgraded.. Pedals have obviously been changed, but not in photo.
> 
> View attachment 1234774
> View attachment 1234775
> ...


----------



## Jason_MTB (Nov 17, 2020)

Here’s my Fezzari Wire Peak.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

After poking around the e-MTB market, I finally joined the cult. Bike makes a big difference for me seeing I have so many health challenges. It's nice to have an off-season bike! Can't wait to hop back on my dirt bike later on in 2022!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Welcome to da club! Nice bike


----------



## bryanc (Aug 7, 2017)

Last September I picked up a Specialized Turbo Tero hardtail MTB. After a few rides I realized I should have got a full suspension bike. Last week I finally pulled the trigger on a Gen 3 Levo Comp. Only 1 ride so far but the Levo is a blast to ride.


----------



## eg29er (May 9, 2010)

Here in SoCal on the Sam Merrill Trail. Just over a half year of fun on this Trek.


----------



## DevidSAM360 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bigwheel said:


> Considering the fact that I have been pasting together my bikes using kit crap and old made in mid 2000's, however custom they were at the time, with steep angles, narrow bars and no more than 100mm of travel I have to say, yes, it feels different. Enhanced everything actually now that you mention it.
> 
> Bella is a big girl and it is not polite to ask how much a female weighs but when you are riding it that reality goes away it seems, the bigger the cushion and all that.....
> View attachment 1961153


I wish I could be there .......


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Where are all the Yamaha's?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Just wanted to share my awesome FasstCo Flexx Bar for my Levo! I love this bar!


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Battery said:


> Just wanted to share my awesome FasstCo Flexx Bar for my Levo! I love this bar!
> View attachment 1966717
> View attachment 1966718


Those are some pretty pricey bars! I experimented with a FlexStem back in the 90's and hated it, the stem made the front tire feel like it was going flat. I would guess spending the same amount (or less) on some good fork mods would probably be money better spent, but if you dig them that's all that matters!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

shreddr said:


> Those are some pretty pricey bars! I experimented with a FlexStem back in the 90's and hated it, the stem made the front tire feel like it was going flat. I would guess spending the same amount (or less) on some good fork mods would probably be money better spent, but if you dig them that's all that matters!


yeah I need all the support I can get. I have issues with my hands, back, and feet. Believe me, doing suspension upgrades alone doesn't help me. I installed one of these bars on my motorcycle and it made a huge difference in ride quality. These bars actually reduce arm pump too. Loam Ranger tested it out and posted the results on YouTube a while back.


----------



## red_5ive (Jun 19, 2018)

kustomz said:


> Where are all the Yamaha's?


I wanted a Levo but got tired of waiting for one. I tested a 2021 Stance e+ 1 and was instantly sold on the Yamaha.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

red_5ive said:


> I wanted a Levo but got tired of waiting for one. I tested a 2021 Stance e+ 1 and was instantly sold on the Yamaha.


What did you like so much about the Yamaha? Have you ridden other motors, Bosch, Shimano, Bafang? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red_5ive (Jun 19, 2018)

shreddr said:


> What did you like so much about the Yamaha? Have you ridden other motors, Bosch, Shimano, Bafang?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only other one I had tried was a Trek. I forget which model and what motor, but it wasn't Yamaha. This was also during the first year of covid. Not only were bikes scarce, but I also live in the boonies and only have a few bike shops near me. Any inventory they had were all mediums or smaller (I'm 6'1" and 225) and I didn't want to try those as I didn't want a false rep on a bike not suited for me. I had put in for the Levo in a large, but after months of waiting I jumped the gun when the Stance e+1 became available in a large.

As for the Yamaha, it is VERY responsive in all assist levels, but at the same time felt natural to me. Not that the Trek was bad, but it just felt like it was always boosting regardless of the mode and how much force I was applying on the pedals. Kind'a like a roots blower vs a centrifugal blower, if you take my meaning.

*Edit: *Both were class 1, btw.


----------



## red_5ive (Jun 19, 2018)

For all my talk about Yamaha up above, I'm now thinking about going with this color in a Levo. It's "Ice Blue". I really like it, but the wife says it looks a little girly lol. I think it looks really sweet. And yes, this is the base model. I'm not crazy about any of the comp alloy colors, and since the base uses the same frameset and I'll end up upgrading parts anyway, I'd rather start from the base.

Thoughts on the color?


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

red_5ive said:


> For all my talk about Yamaha up above, I'm now thinking about going with this color in a Levo. It's "Ice Blue".


I think your wife is right, let me save you the pain. I had a car that color... someone asked, Where's Farah? Farah? Yeah, Farah Faucet, you're driving a Charlie's Angels car!


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

red_5ive said:


> For all my talk about Yamaha up above, I'm now thinking about going with this color in a Levo. It's "Ice Blue". I really like it, but the wife says it looks a little girly lol. I think it looks really sweet. And yes, this is the base model. I'm not crazy about any of the comp alloy colors, and since the base uses the same frameset and I'll end up upgrading parts anyway, I'd rather start from the base.
> 
> Thoughts on the color?


Girlymon


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

red_5ive said:


> For all my talk about Yamaha up above, I'm now thinking about going with this color in a Levo. It's "Ice Blue". I really like it, but the wife says it looks a little girly lol. I think it looks really sweet. And yes, this is the base model. I'm not crazy about any of the comp alloy colors, and since the base uses the same frameset and I'll end up upgrading parts anyway, I'd rather start from the base.
> 
> Thoughts on the color?


Looks good to me. Bad-ass bike.


----------



## red_5ive (Jun 19, 2018)

kustomz said:


> I think your wife is right, let me save you the pain. I had a car that color... someone asked, Where's Farah? Farah? Yeah, Farah Faucet, you're driving a Charlie's Angels car!





nhodge said:


> Girlymon





mlx john said:


> Looks good to me. Bad-ass bike.


Thanks. I normally stick with black, but I already have an all black Stumpy that looks almost identical. I don't need 2.

I'm gonna stick with it. And when I think about it, I don't think I'm gonna have a problem looking girly when I pull up with it in my bike carrier 😜. Plus, it'll either be a large or XL since I'm 6'2" and a lean 225 lbs. If I were riding a small or medium, then maybe lol.


----------



## jackshack (May 11, 2011)

Just came across this and wanted to post my new bike. Fortunate enough and OLD enough to afford this. Only had it out a couple of times due to the frigid and sloppy weather so looking forward to the spring. All I wanted to do was get more pedal clearance for my Trek Fuel EX (2018) and ended up buying the Levo. I had no idea how much fun it would be to ride UPhill. I don't know if I will ever
ride my non E-bike again.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

" I had no idea how much fun it would be to ride UPhill. I don't know if I will ever ride my non E-bike again"

You will, but it will be infrequent, and not as much fun. I have a nice Niner Jet 9 RDO decked out in XTR that has pretty much been collecting dust for the last 2 years. I only keep it in the event that some idiots manage to get e-bikes banned and I am forced to go analog. Given the bike industry interest, and the fact that all things electric are seen as good for the environment, I have a hard time thinking there will be legislation against them anytime soon. E-bikes are a game changer and I feel sorry for all the elitists who hold out on the technology because it truly is their loss and the future for sure. I have seen the elite resistance for decades, the MTB pros back in the 90's were the last guys to adopt front suspension as unneeded and too heavy, the same was said about disc brakes, 29" wheels etc. The top tier eventually comes around. What's going to happen is that they will start having e-bike classes at the MTB races, and the fastest guys are going to get hooked up with a ride and BLAZE the courses and as they say, "the rest will be history"


----------



## jackshack (May 11, 2011)

I always wanted a 250 dirt bike and told myself that someday I would live that dream. When I splurged on the Trek Fuel I thought I was in heaven because it was like riding a pedal dirtbike. As long as I could get to the top I could do the downhill runs and it was similar to a dirtbike - just awesome. The assist of this new bike is like crack and the adjustable - on the fly - levels (eco. trail & turbo) allow me to grab power on demand. I can't say enough about those features. I agree that this is something that many will probably poo poo on until they get a taste of an e-bike. I was hesitant to buy because I didn't want to be looked at in a certain light but now I don't care. Plus, at 54, I'm over the "no pain, no gain tough guy" need to be. I just want to enjoy the time out on the trail and this is fun! Megavalanche has already had e-bike races.


----------



## red_5ive (Jun 19, 2018)

shreddr said:


> " I had no idea how much fun it would be to ride UPhill. I don't know if I will ever ride my non E-bike again"
> 
> You will, but it will be infrequent, and not as much fun. I have a nice Niner Jet 9 RDO decked out in XTR that has pretty much been collecting dust for the last 2 years. I only keep it in the event that some idiots manage to get e-bikes banned and I am forced to go analog. Given the bike industry interest, and the fact that all things electric are seen as good for the environment, I have a hard time thinking there will be legislation against them anytime soon. E-bikes are a game changer and I feel sorry for all the elitists who hold out on the technology because it truly is their loss and the future for sure. I have seen the elite resistance for decades, the MTB pros back in the 90's were the last guys to adopt front suspension as unneeded and too heavy, the same was said about disc brakes, 29" wheels etc. The top tier eventually comes around. What's going to happen is that they will start having e-bike classes at the MTB races, and the fastest guys are going to get hooked up with a ride and BLAZE the courses and as they say, "the rest will be history"


I still have my Stumpumper as I have non-eMTB trails near me that I still love to ride. Plus I just love that bike.

But yeah, I don't get the hate for it, taking into account the factors that you mentioned. I'm also one of those riders from the 90s who stuck with a hard tail until I went FS in 2018 with the Stumpy. But before that, I was never in the camp of hating on what was new. But the thing I don't get is, with the amount of cash people dish out to make their bikes better, lighter, and a more efficient climber, they don't seem to realize what they've driven the parts market to, and yet they criticize e-bikers for ruining everything, when essentially one of the biggest reasons people go with an eMTB is based on the same idea they're going well out of their way to make climbing easier and drive the parts market to what it is today.

Whatever. I still love and ride my Stumpy, and I also love my eMTB. I'm just gonna keep on riding both.


----------



## red_5ive (Jun 19, 2018)

jackshack said:


> Just came across this and wanted to post my new bike. Fortunate enough and OLD enough to afford this. Only had it out a couple of times due to the frigid and sloppy weather so looking forward to the spring. All I wanted to do was get more pedal clearance for my Trek Fuel EX (2018) and ended up buying the Levo. I had no idea how much fun it would be to ride UPhill. I don't know if I will ever
> ride my non E-bike again.
> 
> View attachment 1968492


Beautiful! I have a Levo on the way as well, but I went with the base alloy. Hoping to get a call any day now from my LBS to go pick it up. 

I realize you haven't taken it out much, but have you gotten a feel for the mullet yet? I'm excited to see how it handles.


----------



## jackshack (May 11, 2011)

red_5ive said:


> Beautiful! I have a Levo on the way as well, but I went with the base alloy. Hoping to get a call any day now from my LBS to go pick it up.
> 
> I realize you haven't taken it out much, but have you gotten a feel for the mullet yet? I'm excited to see how it handles.


Congrats on the Levo! You're going to love it. My Fuel is a 27.5 plus so I don't know if I would be a good judge of the mullet setup. I had replaced the original 140 fork on the Fuel with a Factory 160 so It might have been a similar feel to my Levo. My only trail ride was so sloppy that I really couldn't throw it around too much either. Enjoy the Levo and make sure to grab the Mission control app. Customizing the power profiles is fun and you won't believe how long the battery lasts. I swear I have no affiliation with Specialized. 😬


----------



## red_5ive (Jun 19, 2018)

jackshack said:


> Congrats on the Levo! You're going to love it. My Fuel is a 27.5 plus so I don't know if I would be a good judge of the mullet setup. I had replaced the original 140 fork on the Fuel with a Factory 160 so It might have been a similar feel to my Levo. My only trail ride was so sloppy that I really couldn't throw it around too much either. Enjoy the Levo and make sure to grab the Mission control app. Customizing the power profiles is fun and you won't believe how long the battery lasts. I swear I have no affiliation with Specialized. 😬


Ah, my bad. That looked like a '22 S-Works Levo, which I thought were all mullets. Sweet looking bike! I'll be sure to grab the app!


----------



## jackshack (May 11, 2011)

red_5ive said:


> Ah, my bad. That looked like a '22 S-Works Levo, which I thought were all mullets. Sweet looking bike! I'll be sure to grab the app!


It's the 22 S-Works. I was just comparing it to my Trek setup.


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Just installed SRAM Code RSC brakes, Fox 38 Factory Ebike fork, and Fox X2 shock! Follow me on Instagram for more shenanigans: @southsoundrider


----------



## bryanc (Aug 7, 2017)

Really starting to love this bike. 2022 Levo Comp alloy. Upgrades include Lyrik ultimate fork, DT swiss 350 hybrid hubs and hx 531 hoops, Traverse sl carbon bars and RF atlas stem.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

My Powerfly, great in snow and ice. Just wish my tire studs were longer sometimes.


----------



## shade13 (Jun 25, 2006)

now just need to ride it


----------



## swannycg (Jul 5, 2019)

My 2022 Speshy Turbo Levo
Fox 38 fork
Reverb axs seat post
SRAM ax’s derailleur 
Dirty from riding. Just how it likes to be.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

My 2021 Trek Rail 9.7
Basically stock setup
Ergon saddle and grips
OneUp dropper
Wolf Tooth bling
Yoshimura pedals
XD freehub body
GX 10-52 cassette
Galfer rotors


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

2022 Orbea Rise H15, Fox Factory 36 Grip2/Float X, Race Face Next R Wheels & Bar, Turbine R 35 Stem, Shimano XT m8120 4 piston Brakes, Magura MDR-P Rotors 220/203. Sram X01 Drivetrain (soon to be installed..matchmaker adapter arrives tomorrow)


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Just picked up a 2022 Santa Cruz Heckler. Now if winter would please go away


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Very nice ride!! The Heckler looks good too.


----------



## Bupkus (Jan 20, 2010)

My Rail 7


----------



## mastakilla (Sep 3, 2005)

Battery said:


> yeah I need all the support I can get. I have issues with my hands, back, and feet. Believe me, doing suspension upgrades alone doesn't help me. I installed one of these bars on my motorcycle and it made a huge difference in ride quality. These bars actually reduce arm pump too. Loam Ranger tested it out and posted the results on YouTube a while back.


What do you think about the bar for my DH? I am riding PNWs now for the 10 degree sweep so I would be going back to 8 on this bar which I see as a downside (the 12 bars are not gonna work on a DH I dont think). For my emtb, the Revs grips are mostly enough but I on the DH I have been seriously considering this bar since the Rev grips alone arent quite cutting on for multiple days


----------



## mouse jockey (May 7, 2004)

YT Decoy MX Core 4


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Just finished assembly in time for the snow.


----------



## leecarey212 (Aug 19, 2017)

Love this bike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

ozzer said:


> Never liked the stock SC Heckler CC color so I took the initiative to repaint my wife's Heckler.
> Almost 2 two months later. My DIY paint job is holding up great. 2K clear coat is the key ingredient and thank god SC's paint job quality is laughable. It took less than half the time it took me to sand my Tazer down to raw carbon. Woot.
> View attachment 1952059
> View attachment 1952060


Nice job. Is that kind of a sparkle black?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

eg29er said:


> Recent trip to Downieville.
> 
> View attachment 1954563


Downieville would be great on eBikes. What trails did you ride?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

KRob said:


> Downieville would be great on eBikes. What trails did you ride?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And did you take shuttle or not?


----------



## RDO (Apr 26, 2016)

Headwaters Road, near Lookingglass Rock, Pisgah.

New bike, 3rd ride, just figured out the gear shifter (was doing it wrong). Am a slow learner. 
Brakes are the biggest difference from my lower spec'd Specialized bikes. Wasn't. intending to get the SWorks version but a local shop had a medium in stock. Too hard to resist. 

Got it to keep up with my wife's Liv Intrigue. 

For most forest roads around here we'll stick with the SLs. This is too easy, however very nice when you want to carry a backpack with camera, binoculars, etc. I tend to suffer from sweaty back syndrome and this bike solves that problem. Kind of a motorcycle replacement.


----------



## PS mtb (10 mo ago)

Orbea Rise M Ltd. 2nd ride yesterday, love the handling, some assist didn't suck either, lol.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

PS mtb said:


> View attachment 1975259
> 
> Orbea Rise M Ltd. 2nd ride yesterday, love the handling, some assist didn't suck either, lol.


Great bike! What riding area is that? Reminds me of Fruita


----------



## PS mtb (10 mo ago)

Geek said:


> Great bike! What riding area is that? Reminds me of Fruita


Farmington, NM. They have some super fun trails...we live in Pagosa Springs, so about 2hrs away.


----------



## eg29er (May 9, 2010)

Mount Lowe Road near Mount Willison


----------



## MtnBkrBob (Aug 15, 2007)

Couple of Trek Rail 9.8s and Verve +3s.


----------



## eg29er (May 9, 2010)

MtnBkrBob said:


> Couple of Trek Rail 9.8s and Verve +3s.
> View attachment 1976153


That's odd, I only see a Cobra.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

this is my baby.
just switch from a F38 44mm offset to a lyrik ultimate 51 offset what a blast so much more fun ride.


----------



## red_5ive (Jun 19, 2018)

MtnBkrBob said:


> Couple of Trek Rail 9.8s and Verve +3s.
> View attachment 1976153


While I love eMTBs, I think some of us might be concerned they'll fall and scratch that Cobra.


----------



## johnny_boy02 (10 mo ago)

New and shiny. Taking it out tomorrow.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## johnny_boy02 (10 mo ago)

Didn’t get to ride week like had planned due to a hunting event then parking issues, then me getting pissed and going home. But I finally got a short ride in today.


----------



## Dale-Calgary (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Tunnel View trail right off of Trespass Trail in Gaviota CA. Probably my favorite trail and climb.....with an e-bike. On analog no thanks. No need for full fat even with the 30% 100yard end to the climb.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

isolator said:


> View attachment 1980004
> 
> 
> Merida e160 8000 2020 Carbon frame $7K NZD. Mods = Magpeds, Grip2 BomberZ1 service, Bel-Air SDG saddle and 2 off 500W batteries, waiting on the new Polini E-P3+ motor.


Waiting for a new Merida with the Polini motor?


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Today


----------



## lvchopjaw (9 mo ago)

Reevzy said:


> View attachment 1934842


I wish there was a KTM bike dealer for me to order from..


----------



## Serena Shawn (9 mo ago)

Yesterday, my best partner help me climb the mountain, thanks to this new bike from ESKUTE, I can do it now.


----------



## EliminatorMTB (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## red_5ive (Jun 19, 2018)

EliminatorMTB said:


>


Love that color! It's the one I wanted, but I got tired of waiting for it (and waiting for a Levo in general) and went with this one instead (pic from my last ride a couple of weeks ago).


----------



## SDH619 (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## jackshack (May 11, 2011)

those cranks . . . nice


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

Been watching this thread for a while. I lucked into this bike a few months ago. I had ordered what we though would be available, a more base model (aluminum, basic spec). Out of the blue the dealer called me asking if I wanted to change to the C70 (carbon, higher end spec). I said yes and had been patiently waiting. This last weekend I was able to take delivery and get my first ride. I gotta say, this thing is awesome. Perhaps my opinion is biased, as I've got limited e-mtb experience, but I'm pretty excited


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

jackshack said:


> those cranks . . . nice


What brand? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

shreddr said:


> What brand?











5DEV Trail/Enduro Cranks


5DEV's goal is to develop cranks that can be manufactured in a short period of time. Utilizing 5 Axis CNC machines we can produce product in days vs months or years. These cranks are engineered for aggressive trail and enduro riding. Ideal for charging steep technical chunk, ripping laps at...



ride5dev.com


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Pretty nice, but not $500 worth. I have the Hollowtech XT cranks, which are working quite well. I understand the desire to save weight on a "manual" mountain bike, but paying big dollars to save 100 grams doesn't make sense to me for the ebike. I would rather funnel the money into tires and drivetrain, which wear much faster than I have been used to.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

shreddr said:


> Pretty nice, but not $500 worth. I have the Hollowtech XT cranks, which are working quite well. I understand the desire to save weight on a "manual" mountain bike, but paying big dollars to save 100 grams doesn't make sense to me for the ebike. I would rather funnel the money into tires and drivetrain, which wear much faster than I have been used to.


Totally with you on this.
=sParty


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Sparticus said:


> 5DEV Trail/Enduro Cranks
> 
> 
> 5DEV's goal is to develop cranks that can be manufactured in a short period of time. Utilizing 5 Axis CNC machines we can produce product in days vs months or years. These cranks are engineered for aggressive trail and enduro riding. Ideal for charging steep technical chunk, ripping laps at...
> ...


Neko Mulally is running these cranks on his personal built race bike. Super trick part!


----------



## rockymountaindude (Jun 9, 2021)

Ipe said:


> Been watching this thread for a while. I lucked into this bike a few months ago. I had ordered what we though would be available, a more base model (aluminum, basic spec). Out of the blue the dealer called me asking if I wanted to change to the C70 (carbon, higher end spec). I said yes and had been patiently waiting. This last weekend I was able to take delivery and get my first ride. I gotta say, this thing is awesome. Perhaps my opinion is biased, as I've got limited e-mtb experience, but I'm pretty excited


Here's my 2022 C70 Rocky Mountain Altitude PowerPlay. Where are those pics of yours taken? Currently I'm getting carbon fibre rims and cranks put on.


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

rockymountaindude said:


> Here's my 2022 C70 Rocky Mountain Altitude PowerPlay. Where are those pics of yours taken? Currently I'm getting carbon fibre rims and cranks put on.


Pictures were taken on Snows Mountain in New Hampshire

I ordered the Fox XL mudguard for the front and a RRP Proguard for the rear. We'll see if the RRP fits when it gets here. I've never been big on rear fenders but this looks pretty low profile and unobtrusive so we'll see. 

I'm putting a 210mm OneUp dropper on my Switchblade and am going to swap my 175mm to the APP (easier than typing Altitude PowerPlay). My size medium came with a 150mm and its noticeable how short it is. Thankfully both bikes are 30.9 posts

Congrats on the rims and cranks


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Here is my Turbo Levo, stock except for the Factory 38 & Float X; OneUp Carbon Bars & RevGrips; Pedaling Innovations Catalyst Pedals. Love this bike. After 35 years of doing it under 100% my own power this was just the breath of fresh air I needed to keep me engaged in this sport.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

blaklabl said:


> Here is my Turbo Levo, stock except for the Factory 38 & Float X; OneUp Carbon Bars & RevGrips; Pedaling Innovations Catalyst Pedals. Love this bike. After 35 years of doing it under 100% my own power this was just the breath of fresh air I needed to keep me engaged in this sport.
> 
> View attachment 1982952


Nice!
Do you recommend the RevGrips?
My doc believes I'm starting to get arthritis in my left thumb joint.
Thanks,
=sParty


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Nice!
> Do you recommend the RevGrips?
> My doc believes I'm starting to get arthritis in my left thumb joint.
> Thanks,
> =sParty


Paying the price for shifting that front derailure all those years


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Sparticus said:


> Nice!
> Do you recommend the RevGrips?
> My doc believes I'm starting to get arthritis in my left thumb joint.
> Thanks,
> =sParty


To be completely honest, I have used them on a couple of bikes and can't say that they have made a huge difference FOR ME. I know a lot of guys swear by them. I don't mind them, I don't notice them, but I also don't notice really any more benefit that good pair of Oury grips, or really any good push-on grips with decent padding/compound. That being said, they have excellent and responsive customer service that I appreciate.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Thanks, guys. For now, a pre-ride dose of Ibuprofen seems to do the job.
Guess I'll hold off on the $90 grips for another little while.
=sParty


----------



## jackshack (May 11, 2011)

Sparticus said:


> Thanks, guys. For now, a pre-ride dose of Ibuprofen seems to do the job.
> Guess I'll hold off on the $90 grips for another little while.
> =sParty


The grips question sparked my interest here - I pulled the Deity grips off of my Levo before my first ride and installed my trusty Oury's. A dozen rides later I decided to try the Deity's and as it turns out they actually make a big difference to me. Installed correctly they are comfortable on the palm and provide really good grip at the fingers. I'm sure many reading this are saying DUH but until trying these grips, they have always been just a color accessory and I bought the Oury's because they reminded me of my dirtbike from yesteryear. I think the Deity's can be had for around $25.


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

Grips are like the saying about wheel size: Pick one and be a d!ck about it 

Maybe I'm just super picky (entirely possible, just sayin) but once I have a contact point preference I try to keep it standardized between all the bikes: Grips, pedals, saddle. It just makes it easier switching between bikes. 

All that said the Rev Grips are intriguing what with tendonitis that flairs up now and then


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

So I received the Fox XL mud guard and the RRP Proguard and got them installed. Gotta say, while both items were a bit spendy I am very happy with them.
On my first ride I finished up and discovered the rear pivots, linkage areas, and backside of the motor were covered in mud. Way more than I would have expected for the conditions. That's why I wanted the RRP Proguard. I've got it "temporarily" installed at the moment but it's worked out great. No more buildup.
All that sunshine aside, know that it doesn't do jack sheet for you, the rider. You're still going to get splashed and splattered. But the bike wear areas will be much happier. That was important to me. To you, maybe not as much.
As for the front, well, the Fox XL guard is pretty much perfect.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

First Time riding in Pacifica, CA today....instead of spectacular Cliff side views we got the NorCal Marine layer fog. 2022 Orbea Rise H15 w/ Fox 38/DHX2


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I'm now a proud owner of a yellow Santa Cruz 5010! I now have 2 yellow bikes in my garage. My Levo is yellow w/ red pedals/grips and my 5010 has blue pedals/grips (not pictured).


----------



## Prairie Dog (8 mo ago)

2022 Levo Comp Carbon - Recently had it Ridewrapped and added a Renthal carbon Fat bar to the mix.


----------



## Rusty762 (8 mo ago)

Bought this 2022 Heckler MX in March, already over 350 miles on it. Started racing MTB's in the early 80's and had one of the original Hecklers in 97, never thought I would own an EMTB but I love this bike!!


----------



## rockymountaindude (Jun 9, 2021)

Prairie Dog said:


> 2022 Levo Comp Carbon - Recently had it Ridewrapped and added a Renthal carbon Fat bar to the mix.
> View attachment 1983700


Ditch the Specialized and get a Rocky Mountain PowerPlay.


----------



## IslandHonzo (Jun 5, 2019)

Bad knees pushed me towards an emtb. Picked up a 22 RM Altitude Powerplay. Brought the fun back!


----------



## IslandHonzo (Jun 5, 2019)

Having issues posting pics. Prob just me…


----------



## IslandHonzo (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Rusty762 (8 mo ago)

One of my favorite trails in California that happens to be 10 minutes from my house, never knew it existed until the pandemic. If you are ever in Monterey, California send me a message and I can show you around


----------



## Fett (Jan 6, 2004)

Just built my own ebike. I built for trail work hauling a bob trailer with trail tools and chainsaw


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Fett said:


> Just built my own ebike. I built for trail work hauling a bob trailer with trail tools and chainsaw
> View attachment 1985956
> 
> View attachment 1985955


 Careful, the bike alone could be a ‘gateway drug’ lol


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Nice, clean installation. Those frame bags hide lots of extra cabling.


----------



## Fett (Jan 6, 2004)

fos'l said:


> Nice, clean installation. Those frame bags hide lots of extra cabling.


That is actually the battery. It is a huge 20ah battery. I wanted a large capacity for all day pulling a loaded trailer.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Fett said:


> That is actually the battery. It is a huge 20ah battery. I wanted a large capacity for all day pulling a loaded trailer.


36 V system? 720WH?


----------



## TrueGritCruzr (Jan 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RZRCrawlin (7 mo ago)




----------



## Fett (Jan 6, 2004)

Jack7782 said:


> 36 V system? 720WH?


Sorry, just saw this. 48V system. Bafang BBS02 motor


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Fett said:


> Sorry, just saw this. 48V system. Bafang BBS02 motor


That makes it 960WH? Wow


----------



## BuzzinHornets (Sep 17, 2005)

Maiden voyage on my new Trek Rail 9.8. Most fun ride I have had in more than 30 years.


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

Really clean, Fett. Looks good!


----------



## Will Fisher (May 12, 2015)

2018 Levo Carbon with a 378wh Trailwatts extender


----------



## iLuveKetchup (Dec 21, 2020)

Orbea Rise MyO.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Will Fisher said:


> 2018 Levo Carbon with a 378wh Trailwatts extender
> View attachment 1989944
> 
> View attachment 1989945





Will Fisher said:


> 2018 Levo Carbon with a 378wh Trailwatts extender
> View attachment 1989944
> 
> View attachment 1989945


Vintage!


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

Orbea Rise M10. I also have a Specialized Turbo Levo SL, but don’t currently have a photo (I’ll post one later).


----------



## Rcf (6 mo ago)

My kid is a dirt bike Racer got this bike so he could ride the track before the race but he decided to quit racing so I started riding it and I'm having a blast riding it. Wishing I got 1.9 now with a spring suspension instead.


----------



## red_5ive (Jun 19, 2018)

Cell4soul said:


> Orbea Rise M10. I also have a Specialized Turbo Levo SL, but don’t currently have a photo (I’ll post one later).
> 
> View attachment 1991291
> 
> ...


How do you like the Rise vs the Levo?


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

red_5ive said:


> How do you like the Rise vs the Levo?


both bikes ride really good and are a lot of fun. They are different though. The Turbo Levo SL is a little lighter and a little more playful (not by much though). Th Rise is a little more burly and powerful. Overall, the Rise is a little better bike, but not by much.

I would recommend either bike, but there are some really good looking lightweight EMTB’s about to be released, including the Trek, Pivot and Transition. If I didn’t already have both of these bikes, I would probably be looking really hard at the Pivot. I love the new breed of light e bikes as you can’t even tell they are EMTB’s. I wouldn’t hesitate to take them on any trail, regardless of legal or not. I frankly don’t give a sh!t whether they are legal or not. I want to ride and am respectful of others.


----------



## red_5ive (Jun 19, 2018)

Cell4soul said:


> both bikes ride really good and are a lot of fun. They are different though. The Turbo Levo SL is a little lighter and a little more playful (not by much though). Th Rise is a little more burly and powerful. Overall, the Rise is a little better bike, but not by much.
> 
> I would recommend either bike, but there are some really good looking lightweight EMTB’s about to be released, including the Trek, Pivot and Transition. If I didn’t already have both of these bikes, I would probably be looking really hard at the Pivot. I love the new breed of light e bikes as you can’t even tell they are EMTB’s. I wouldn’t hesitate to take them on any trail, regardless of legal or not. I frankly don’t give a sh!t whether they are legal or not. I want to ride and am respectful of others.


Thanks for the input. I was just curious as I had picked up a 2022 Levo Alloy in February and then found out about the Rise shortly after, which were available for pre-order. While I do love the Levo, the Rise just specs out nicely for the price, and for the type of riding I do these days I wouldn't have a need to upgrade anything up front. The idea of the Rise still lingers in my head, which is why I asked. 

I'm still happy with the Levo though as I've always loved Specialized bikes, which are always solid all around. Of the few bikes I've had since getting back into riding 5 years ago, my 2019 Stumjumper is still the one I'm hanging on to.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

New bike day for me! Scored an insane deal on a mint '21 Heckler CC Mx with all kinds of upgrades. So stoked!!










-WAO Convert wheels w/ i9 Hydra's
-XX1 AXS
-'21 FOX Factory 36 and DPX2
-XT brakes
-FOX Transfer dropper
-i9 A35 stem


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

chadbrochills said:


> New bike day for me! Scored an insane deal on a mint '21 Heckler CC Mx with all kinds of upgrades. So stoked!!
> 
> View attachment 1991515
> 
> ...


Beautiful 🤩 How many miles on the ODO?


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

Jack7782 said:


> Beautiful 🤩 How many miles on the ODO?


Thanks! 394. Mainly urban riding around downtown Tampa. My buddy works for the LBS who sold this guy the bike and built the wheels/did the upgrades so he know's the history well, said it was barely used. Kid bought an electric dirt bike instead. lol


----------



## OregonXC (Sep 1, 2004)

2014 Turner Flux Bafang BBSHD conversion


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

OregonXC said:


> 2014 Turner Flux Bafang BBSHD conversion
> View attachment 1991950


Very cool indeed - what size frame is that?


----------



## OregonXC (Sep 1, 2004)

Jack7782 said:


> Very cool indeed - what size frame is that?


It's an XL


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

2022 Specialized Turbo Levo SL Comp Carbon

upgrades/changes:
SRAM GX AXS shifter/derailleur
Maxxis Minion DHR II (rear), DHF (front)
Deity bars and stem
Deity Bladerunner pedals

The battery in this bike lasts a lot longer than I thought. My last ride was 13 miles with 1,850‘ elevation and I had 1/2 the battery left. I think I will beef up the suspension while shaving a couple pounds and possibly make it a 160/160 mullet. Pics from this morning’s ride below:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

More Porthills.


----------



## OregonXC (Sep 1, 2004)

Duplicate


----------



## Koban (Aug 8, 2021)

delete ;-)


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow that is a beautiful 720 Spectral! Let us know if you notice a ‘certain kind of sound’ when you ride it - also the weight please


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice looking ride. Congrats!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Finding trails less traveled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

X01 AXS derailleur and shifter
SRAM GX Eagle cassette (wanted the extra strength over the XX1 Eagle)
XX1 Eagle Chain
I9 Hydra Hubs
Nox Farlow; 27.5 rear wheel / 29 front wheel (gonna run it mullet)
DT Swiss Competition Spokes
Deity Bladerunner pedals
Deity Apex 35 stem
Deity Skywire 35 mm handlebars
E13 E-spec carbon 160 mm cranks
Shimano XTR 9120 brakes
Bike Yoke Revive dropper post, 160 mm
Fox Float X2 shock
Fox 36 Performance Elite 160 mm fork
Specialized Power Arc Pro seat
SRAM HS2 disc brake rotors - 200 mm
Bridgestone Kryptotal RE 27.5 (rear tire); Kryptotal FR 29 (front tire)
Huck Norris tire inserts (rear only)
Lizard Skin Peatty lock-on grips
Jagwire braided cables
PNW Components dropper post lever
MTX Gold Label ceramic pads
Trek Range Extender


----------



## Glee217 (6 mo ago)

Ipe said:


> View attachment 1983602
> 
> View attachment 1983603
> 
> ...


May I ask where you bought the RRP Proguard for the rear and how long it take to receive it? 

I see them in the UK like Amazon, Ebay and in Ireland from ChainReaction


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm in the US. I ordered the Proguard from a UK vendor off of the standard US Amazon. If I recall correctly it arrived within a week or less. I will say that the package (paper shipping bag) was beat to crud (basically destroyed) but the proguard was in fine shape. It was missing the included zip ties but no big deal. I mounted it with gorilla tape and it's been perfect



Amazon.com


----------



## Redlemon (4 mo ago)

2022 Giant Reign E+2

-Rockshox ZEB Ultimate
-Rockshox Super Deluxe Ultimate
-SRAM Code RSC
-SRAM HS2 220mm rotor F&R
-SRAM GX AXS RD (not pictured)
-SRAM GX chain/cassette
-NOBL TR41 w/ i9 Hydra hubs
-Chromag OSX bar
-Chromag BZA stem


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome, ride report please.


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

From a ride at Hawes in Mesa, AZ yesterday….


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

That's a very nice bike. I had the chance to ride one last weekend. Virtually silent motor. Even riding on the street I could hardly hear it. Once on the dirt, zero motor noise that I could hear. Very cool. Just not for me though, It didn't have enough assist for me, and that's coming from someone with a Rise which is has less assist than a full power bike. Even on the highest setting it was significantly lower than I really want. It's really more like the Spec Levo SL as far as assist. Not bashing the bike at all. I think it's awesome, just not for me.


----------



## TrueGritCruzr (Jan 26, 2015)

Seemed like a good spot for a photo.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBull (Feb 4, 2004)

Fuel exE 9.5. Very happy with my first ride. Base model components has satisfied my 160lb weight no problem. Double my regular riding range with little effort and 30% battery used. I engaged pedaling the whole time, this silent motor requires cadence and certain torque to stay active. It rides like a normal bike and I felt like 20 year old again.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Here’s mine! Easily handles everything I’ve thrown at it! Simply the best bike I’ve owned by far. Click the bike check link for full build spec and more pics.


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

BigBull said:


> Fuel exE 9.5. Very happy with my first ride. Base model components has satisfied my 160lb weight no problem. Double my regular riding range with little effort and 30% battery used. I engaged pedaling the whole time, this silent motor requires cadence and certain torque to stay active. It rides like a normal bike and I felt like 20 year old again.
> View attachment 2002949


Nice bike, but I may be biased


----------



## Brother Lu (Jan 26, 2009)

Shredman69 said:


> Here’s mine! Easily handles everything I’ve thrown at it! Simply the best bike I’ve owned by far. Click the bike check link for full build spec and more pics.
> View attachment 2002998
> View attachment 2002999


That beast looks awesome!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

T


Brother Lu said:


> That beast looks awesome!


Thanks bro! 👍🏼


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Trek Fuel EXe, 9.8 XT.

Stock build is really nice, with a full XT drivetrain and XT brakes, and carbon wheels.
The only items I changed to my personal preferences were the saddle and grips and dropper lever.


----------



## stevenfallover (Jun 5, 2004)

Just a Santa Cruz Bullit.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

That's an understatement if ever heard one !


----------



## Koban (Aug 8, 2021)

Since a few months a Canyon Spectral ON CFR LTD 720Wh. Changed the SRAM brakes for Shimano, 150 AXS for 170 AXS and the XX1 10-52 cassette for an XX1 10-50.

Rockshox Lyrik Flight Attendant 150mm
Rockshox Super Deluxe Ultimate Flight Attendant
Rockshox AXS 170mm dropper
SRAM AXS XX1 drive train
DT HXC 1501 Carbon wheels
Shimano XTR M9120 brakes
Shimano Steps EP8
Canyon:ON CP12 carbon cockpit | ESI chunky grips
pedals: I switch between Crankbrothers Stamp 7 & Mallet Enduro

It is a real fun bike to ride ;-)


----------



## Rusty762 (8 mo ago)

Shredman69 said:


> Here’s mine! Easily handles everything I’ve thrown at it! Simply the best bike I’ve owned by far. Click the bike check link for full build spec and more pics.
> View attachment 2002998
> View attachment 2002999


Thats a Beautiful bike, what dealer did you get it from in California?


----------



## Rusty762 (8 mo ago)

Santa Cruz Heckler MX with Cascade Components links and a longer stroke Fox DHX2 coil shock! I love this bike for all around Enduro riding?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Rusty762 said:


> Thats a Beautiful bike, what dealer did you get it from in California?


Thanks man! Pole is a direct to consumer bike company and they are located and made in Finland.

Pole Bicycles | Designed, engineered and manufactured in Finland


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

loving me Fuel EXe. Picture below from Hawes in Mesa, AZ at the top of Iron Goat to Pure Ovaries.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Cell4soul said:


> loving me Fuel EXe. Picture below from Hawes in Mesa, AZ at the top of Iron Goat to Pure Ovaries.
> View attachment 2008594


Looks absolutely awesome -- so clean. If I was buying a new ebike today, I believe it'd be this one.
I'm in the PNW and unfamiliar with "Pure Ovaries" -- ha! What a name. Had to Google it.
Wasn't sure just what to expect in results.  Youtube vids indicate P.O. is real deal riding fur shur. Have fun!
=sParty


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

Sparticus said:


> Looks absolutely awesome -- so clean. If I was buying a new ebike today, I believe it'd be this one.
> I'm in the PNW and unfamiliar with "Pure Ovaries" -- ha! What a name. Had to Google it.
> Wasn't sure just what to expect in results.  Youtube vids indicate P.O. is real deal riding fur shur. Have fun!
> =sParty


Thanks. We have some really good trails here in AZ right near the city. Hawes is 5 minutes from my house. Google Sunset Ridge at Hawes, legit trail. South Mountain would be another good spot to check out. You have no shortage of good trails in PNW though.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Cell4soul said:


> You have no shortage of good trails in PNW though.


You are correct, sir! 
=sParty


----------



## ejhc11 (2 mo ago)

My 2018 Haibike SDURO Full Seven 8.0 - Yamaha PW-X system - about 4600 miles and still running great, original battery still holding great charge.
My commuter vehicle to work and back.


----------



## GioRider (Oct 6, 2020)

2022 Trek Rail 9.7 emtb


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

PMP, Phoenix, AZ


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Watt Wagons Hydra Fatty


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

26” fat tire? Cool looking wheels


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Jack7782 said:


> 26” fat tire? Cool looking wheels


Yes, 26X4.8


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

New tires on my Trek Rail at 5600 miles


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

kaleidopete said:


> New tires on my Trek Rail at 5600 miles
> View attachment 2011799


A Goth Rail 👍


----------



## TrueGritCruzr (Jan 26, 2015)

Added a little something. Can you spot the upgrade?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

GP2 and Quad Lock are the 'little somethings' I see.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

TrueGritCruzr said:


> Added a little something. Can you spot the upgrade?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


GP2 and Quad Lock are the 'little somethings' I see.


----------



## TrueGritCruzr (Jan 26, 2015)

Jack7782 said:


> GP2 and Quad Lock are the 'little somethings' I see.


You are correct on the GP2 and the Quad Lock but I was really looking for the Push Elevensix rear shock. And I guess the SQlab 611 saddle is after market as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NuckingFuts (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm double dippin (in the fat tire dept) but having so much fun on my 2022 Farley with BBSHD I had to share. Crazy fun for a fraction of the cost...


----------



## Fatina (May 8, 2021)

Muddy trails! My rise.


----------



## GioRider (Oct 6, 2020)

emtb 1500w 52v battery mid drive BBSHD Billy Goat! Fox Factory 160/160 Breezer Team Repack DIY build.


----------



## Pain Freak (Dec 31, 2003)

2022 Specialized Kenevo Expert Fox 40 but most everything is stock. Best descending bike I have ever owned.


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

Love this bike more every time I ride it.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Cell4soul said:


> Love this bike more every time I ride it.
> 
> View attachment 2014755
> View attachment 2014757
> ...


Is that weight tubeless with DH tires?


----------



## Pain Freak (Dec 31, 2003)

GioRider said:


> emtb 1500w 52v battery mid drive BBSHD Billy Goat! Fox Factory 160/160 Breezer Team Repack DIY build.
> View attachment 2013767


THat's fuckin awesome!


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

Jack7782 said:


> Is that weight tubeless with DH tires?


Tubeless and if I recall it is enduro casing and the rear also has what I think they call endurance casing for E bikes.


----------



## Oldmantrails (Oct 16, 2019)




----------

